# Dramatic and sudden weight loss ~ help!



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Since the show in Ohio two weeks ago, Buzz has lost what looks to me over 50lbs. I felt like something had been off but last night when I took his blanket off it was confirmed. He now has lines in his rump and his topline has reduced.

His diet hasn't changed, nor his appetite. His teeth were floated in October. He was wormed about 4 weeks ago. He gets blanketed for turnout. 

The only thing I can put my finger on is the four hour round trip to the show two weeks ago. His gums look good, his temp his fine, gut sounds are good. 

So what I do? I'm at a loss. He's on Nutrena Safe Choice, gets hay in the morning and night and free choice during the day.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

What did you deworm him with 4 weeks ago? (Just to cover all bases)

It's very possible that gastric ulcers are part of the problem. Trailering and showing are both big factors in causing ulcers and they can affect body conditionn, appetite, attitude, etc. However, there could also be other issues here so it would be a good idea to assess exactly what he is getting to eat---type and amount by weight--and to have a vet exam to rule medical issues in or out.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

If the show was two weeks ago - I would not think the weight loss is related to the trailering. That type of loss is mainly water and quickly gained back.

Did he pick up a bug at the show? Respitory infections 

It would not hurt to check his teeth again. Could have a sharp point, broken tooth, etc.

50 pounds on a horse is not a *lot*. Out of 1000 pounds it is only .05 percent. That small of a loss should not show readily in a conditioned horse. If his top line and rump have reduced, are you sure it's only 50 pounds?


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

After measuring him with a weight tape it looks to be more like 150lbs.

He's getting 8lbs of Nutrena Safe Choice, 30lbs of good hay plus free choice hay (good quality round bales) in the pasture. I also supplement him with free choice salt, an ounce of MSM twice a day. 

I wormed him with Safeguard. 

I'm worried about ulcers and such though. 

Think it's appropriate to call a vet??


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Has the weather there been as funky as it has been every where else?

The combination of the show stress and the funky temperature changes might just have been a little too much stress.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeh it has been pretty awful. But I've kept him in a blanket when he's turned out. His barn is insulated and is generally a good 15 degrees warmer than outside.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree ulcers. My gelding lost about that much weight in a matter of 2 weeks. He was on some medication for about 2 months and then we started him on alfalfa to reduce the stomach acid and he has been fine since. I would call the vet.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep... put a call in to the vet already. Waiting for him to call me back.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

mls said:


> 50 pounds on a horse is not a *lot*. Out of 1000 pounds it is only .05 percent. That small of a loss should not show readily in a conditioned horse. If his top line and rump have reduced, are you sure it's only 50 pounds?


Yep, when horse owners start saying "I think he lost 50 lbs" it's usually pretty safe to assume it's quite a bit more. We estimate based upon perception of weight on a human frame generally because we don't have a good solid reference for weight on a horse.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Also, it can take time to notice weight loss because of the larger frame of reference. It is likely he's been dropping for a few weeks and it is finally getting to the point that it is discernible to your eyes. 

On a side note, weight tapes are only an estimate and are best used for judging weight gain or loss, not actual weight. If the same person uses the same tape every time, you can get a fairly accurate guess, but the margin of error is usually + or - 25 pounds.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeh, I know what you're saying. I had a feeling he was losing weight, wasn't til I was riding him last night and I looked down at his rump that I really saw it. 

My vet thinks it's probably the onset of ulcers.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

my boy dumped a ton of weight when I got him, due to ulcers (he went through 3 moves in 3 months) I got him up to a nice weight going in to winter but just this week I started feeling like he's dropping again. SO frustrating. Gastroguard is pretty expensive but it is a wonder drug. As someone who suffers from ulcers as well, I feel for the guy and don't mind paying big to treat him when they start acting up. Your vet will be able to recommend a maintenance plan to help prevent them once you get them under control (if that is what is going on with him.)


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Jump - welcome to my world!

lol - I know it's not funny, but I am glad that I am not alone with weight loss.

My Guy is 20 now, and you know the issues he and I have been going through the last month, he lost alot of weight. I mean, alot.

Since he is over the worse, he needs about 100lbs.

My guy was suspected to have ulcers, he wasn't scoped but both vets said more than likely.

So, he was put on UlcerGuard - I think that's what it was called. It is a slim tube with a dose to help in reparing the ulcers - he had to be on a full 7 day regime - and then, my vet recommended this from Smart Pak.

SmartGut from SmartPak Equine

The problem is, Nelson isn't eating it because it is a powdered suppliment and Nelson is a very picky eater and wont touch his grain with this stuff in it.

So I have to wait for Smart Pak to come out with it in a pelleted form, which they said will be March or April.

In the meantime, I either have to sell this to someone who needs it, or try to figure out a way to make sure Nelson gets it in his belly.

Anyways, the reviews sate that with this suppliment, weight comes back because of what the product does for our horses tummies and digestive tract.

I'm excited to get him started on it...........*mumblesstupidpickyhorsemumbles*


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

I feel your pain!!!!

Buzz is a picky eater too. He'll eat MSM powder but nothing else in powder form. So very annoying and frustrating!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

If you are interested in the Smart Gut, wait till it comes out in pellets sometimes in March or April - I highly recommend that digestive product!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

There have been some caes here wjer horses that are on a regular worming routine are all of the sudden loosing weight and dieing. After 2 died the did a necropsy and discovered pin worms and bots. Apparently they are becoming amune to wormers. I would have the vet out and check into a power pack which is an aggressive worming.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

usually horses taht have ulcers do not have a regular appetite. Which if your horse eats 30pds hay and 8 pd safe choice sounds like a good appetite


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

A 7 day treatment with Ulcergard (or even Gastrogard) is not sufficient to actually treat ulcers. And the SmartPak products won't treat them either. So if 7 days of treatment helped, it would be a good idea to discuss continuing with the actual treatment for at least 2 full weeks though it's recommended that horses be treated for 4 weeks. 

Lots of horses with gastric ulcers still have what would be considered "normal" appetites.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

GastroGuard - that's it! That's what my horse got.

The Smart Gut wont help Nelson and his tummy issues?? What would you recommend?

Sorry Jump - I don't mean to steal your thread, but I would love to get some advice on Nelson's situation.

My guy is 20, a TB and stresses easily. I almost lost him to a bad spout of gas colic, it was in his ceacum and the bands were very tight where no matter what the vet did to try to relieve him over a 6 hour period.

She was prepping him for a tummy tap, when he ended up collapsing twice in his stall and due to the weight of his body hitting the ground, he let out 2 HUGE farts, which was his saving grace.

He is a very sensative horse, and even without scoping him, my vet wanted to treat him for ulcers anyhow because he stresses out so easily - which she believes led to the colic.

She recommended SMART GUT, after putting him on a 7 day regime of GastroGut.

What do you think Ryle? He should of been treated for a 4 week of GastroGut? Wow - at $40.00 a tube, yeesh...


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

*What are the signs of EGUS?*
There are many clinical signs and symptoms that are associated with EGUS; however, it is important to note that many horses with stomach ulcers do not exhibit any obvious signs. Because the prevalence of stomach ulcers in horses has only been recently understood, ulcer symptoms can go unrecognized by trainers, owners and veterinarians. In adult horses, common signs include poor performance, colic, and poor appetite. Other signs associated with ulcers include attitude changes, poor body condition, a tucked-up appearance, and a poor coat
Of symptomatic horses, 92 percent were found to have gastric ulcers upon endoscopic examination.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Buzz was scoped, that's what diagnosed the ulcer. He is on 14 days of gastroguard (holy $$$$$$$ batman) and then I'm to keep him on a maintenance dose of U-Gard and ProBios.

I wish they had a cheaper version of gastroguard.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I would look towards the Smart Pak suppliments Jump - many people say nothing but positive results with the Smart Gut.

I had to do 7 days of GastroGuard at $40.00 a tube. yeesh...


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeh I'm getting the U-Guard through smartpak. It's virtually the same as smartgut, I'm just going to have him on it til smartgut comes in pellets.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm going to have to pull out my SmartPak magazine and look at UGuard. It is a powder or a pelleted form?

I have to have a look-see. But my SmartGut needs to be used, frustrating!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Powder, U-Gard but one of my boarders has SmartGut and another has U-Gard. Buzz wouldn't touch the SmartGut but he ate the U-Gard with no issues.

I'm getting close to just going with SmartGut and buying a bunch of molasses ****!


----------

